# Gumbo Recipe (fast gumbo...tastes great and EASY to make)



## BlueWaveCapt

KSIMS1868 GUMBO
**I don't like to choose between Chk/Sausage vs. Seafood...so I do a slight combo of both by making a dark roux Chk/Sausage/Shrimp gumbo.

This is my version of a FAST gumbo that is VERY easy to make. 
Seriously...you can run to the store to buy the ingredients and a few hours later have one heck of a pot of Gumbo to serve 5-6 people (or more) and still have some left over for the next day.

Go to Kroger or HEB and buy KARY'S "Original Roux" in the jar. HEB usually has 2 sizes...for this recipe buy the smaller of the 2 jars. I know some people don't like to do this, but that roux is EXCELLENT for Seafood or Chk/Sausage Gumbo. Seriously...even a few chef friends I know say after 45-55 mins and a severe case of "roux arm"...even they started buying this from the store for a more convenient (and just as good) gumbo at home.










Ingredients:
1-2 whole (need about 5-6 lbs) pre-cooked Rotisserie Chickens from the HEB/Kroger Deli (herb seasoned preferred)
1 lb of andoulli sausage (HEB has this also...Kroger does not)
**in absence of andoullie sausage I use Chappel Hill Venison/Pork Smoked Sausage
1.5 lbs (or more) of shrimp 
1/2 ts black pepper
1/2 ts salt
1/2 - 3/4 tsp of cayenne pepper
1 tbsp of Tony's or Slap yo Mamma (whatever you prefer)
1/2 tbsp of garlic powder (more if you like it extra garlic)
1 cup chopped yellow onion
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup bell pepper 
1 bag of frozen sweet yellow corn (off the cob)
2 cups of chicken broth (I prefer all natural - box broth)
4 quarts of water

In a large boiling pot bring 4 quarts of water and 2 cups of chk broth to a rolling boil.
Mix in about 2/3 of the small jar of Kary's Roux into the boiling pot and stir constantly to help the roux dissolve in the water. This should take about 10-12 minutes. 
After the roux is completely dissolved...I throw in the onions, peppers, corn, any other veggies you like, seasonings, and sausage. I reduce the temp to medium and stir occassionally for about 45 minutes to 1 hour.

While this is going on I debone the HEB/Kroger rotisserie chicken. Then I put in the chicken. Let this continue cooking on medium/medium low for another 30-45 minutes.

Check flavor of the gumbo throughout to see if I need to add any more seasoning (pepper, Tony's, cayenne, etc...). Usually I don't...but you might.

Turn temp down to a simmer and put in the shrimp. After about 10 minutes the shrimp and everything is really "done", but I like to just let it simmer for another 45 minutes to 1 hour allowing the flavors to continue infusing together without actually cooking anything.

Of course I had a side of rice going on the side to serve with the gumbo...who doesn't!! I don't think you need instructions for that.

Serve it up and watch your friends/family's reaction...they will LOVE it and you might not ever make a roux from scratch again!!

I've made this recipe 3 times this year (modified here and there) and it's a hit with everyone that tries it.


----------



## Bill Fisher

fast?.... easy?........

picaso and rembrandt never used spray paint......... :work:










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...........

(again,....... it's not "gumbo" w/o okra)


----------



## jdot7749

Ain't no way I'm lettin' my shrimp simmer more than 5 or ten minutes. They rubber up like jax balls past ten or fifteen minutes. Other than that the recipe sounds good.


----------



## Bocephus

I've never seen corn in a Gumbo...


----------



## Hal01

I wish you had of posted this last week. I bought a different bottled Roux (cheaper) and didn't like it, or the recipe I used on the side of the bottle. Feel like I wasted a lb of smoked Axis sausage and a bunch of chicken. Next time it's Kary's as your the 2nd poster I've read that uses that brand.


----------



## fangard

Start saving your raw shrimp shells in a ziploc and throw in the freezer. Next time you make a gumbo make a simple shrimp stock and use that in place of the water. Adds a ton of flavor.

Take care,

fangard


----------



## goldie

fangard said:


> Start saving your raw shrimp shells in a ziploc and throw in the freezer. Next time you make a gumbo make a simple shrimp stock and use that in place of the water. Adds a ton of flavor.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> fangard


AMEN !


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Great ideas.
As for the shrimp - I think that maybe the word "simmer" I used incorrectly.
I turn the heat all the way down to LOW (almost off) and I guess it is more staying warm than actually still cooking.

Another thing about "quick" and "easy"...sure Rembrant and Picasso didn't use Spray Paint, but it wasn't an option for them either. Whose to say they wouldn't have if it were an option? 

Okra - I LOVE okra in my gumbo...but the wife doesn't. 
Corn - don't knock it til you try it. It's good, adds color, and tastes great in gumbo.

Also as an extra bonus - add in half a dozen boiled eggs with the shrimp and such...mmmmmmm good.


----------



## Pod

I gave your gumbo a try a few days ago and everyone enjoyed it. I left out the shrimp and added okra but pretty much followed the recipe other than that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shaky

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Great ideas.
> 
> ...sure Rembrant and Picasso didn't use Spray Paint, but it wasn't an option for them either. .


Lol, dont let him knock you! Rembrant and Picasso also had lots of "students" to help them with the grunt work.

Unless I can get my 15yo daughter to stir the homemade roux, (not likely!) then I am trying your recipe next weekend!


----------



## RAYSOR

Thanks for the great recipe, in a fast pace world sometimes you really need recipes like this, I am a believer you do not have to cook all day to get done, thanks again for taking the tine to post this up!


----------

